# Reassurance please



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello,
I am a new member and found this forum so thought I'd join in.

We want a Cockapoo puppy and although we live in Es s e x the only one we have found in Nottingham!

She is 5 weeks old and we went to see her on Saturday. We're buying her from a hobby breeder named Victoria who runs Hollymow in Newark. I'm just wondering if anybody on here from the area knows of her or heard any comments?

Her website looks very good and she has lots of glowing testimonials and Victoria herself seems a lovely lady.

She said the bitch had 10 puppies and we saw 5 and the other 5 were in the other room as owners had already been to see them so were kept away to reduce the risk of infection.

Is 10 puppies for a litter normal? It seems a lot too us. Also Mum wasn't feeding them as Victoria said it was too many pups and would wear her out, so they were on puppy food.

Mum and Dad both came bounding in, and to us they looked like pets, not just brought in for breeding.

So have we done all we can to make sure it's not a puppy farm although we were happy with the set up but we're both novices.

Sorry for such a long first post but we really want to try and do this right.

Thanks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't help with breeder advice but do want to say good for you for trying to cover all the bases. The world needs more puppy buyers like you.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Our cockapoo puppy will be coming from a hobby breeder as well. All of her moms (and the one poodle stud) are pets in her home, her 3 sister's homes, and her mother's home (they have a total of 8 bitches they breed). I think depending on the size of the bitch, 10 isn't completely unheard of. Our breeder has had two litters of 9 puppies to 22 pound bitches, but most of the litters range from 4-7 she said. 

I say go with your gut. If you like the breeder, both mom and dad are on premises, and you get an overall "good" feeling about it, it is probably fine. I was put in touch with a previous buyer through a friend who happened to know someone who purchased a puppy from our breeder 2 years ago. We emailed back and forth a bunch and she really made me feel good about my choice. I needed reassurance because I was blindly mailing in a deposit on a future litter (she has a long waiting list). I feel good about my choice and the breeder has been really responsive to al my questions.

Good luck! I know it's a huge decision. This is our first puppy so I am anxious about making the right decision as well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This will probably not be much help if you don't want to travel further but if you want recommendations I would recommend Anzil cockapoo's. (just outside Liverpool! but i know of people that have traveled further than you to get a pup from him). Anthony is the breeder, he is a licensed breeder and does not hide that fact, but he does not have hundreds of litters each year, he is very hard to get hold of at times as he spends most of his day with his dogs, all of whom adore him. I know of people that have needed his help months after taking the puppy home and he has been there for them.


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for replying to my post.

Cat53 and Alfiemorton: Thank you both for your comments and we have had a long conversation with Victoria and she has put our minds completely at rest, and even offered to refund our deposit immediately if we're not happy.

After our chat, we went over anything that was bothering us and are very happily going ahead with our puppy.

Thank you all again for your responses and we're now very excited about collecting Daisy at the end of February


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Congratulations! I wish you all the best in your new journey. It is going to be challenging but it will also be loads of fun!


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Annabellam,

We're really looking forward to bringing Daisy home but I expect you'll be seeing a lot of me on here asking for help!

Laura


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome 

Do tell us about Daisy - and if you have any baby puppy pictures, do share.
Dot is from Victoria and a bouncier happier nuttier dog would be hard to find


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

That's good news Marzi about Dot, glad you're so happy with her.

I have got some photos of Daisy on my phone but I don't know how to post them on to my pc! When we pick her up I'll get my husband to show me how to transfer photos, and I'll bore you all with Daisy in action!

Laura


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I promise you will not be able to bore us with pics of a dog in action, or inaction for that matter. Daisy is one of the best dogs names ever. I can't wait to see her.


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Fairlie, only 2 weeks to go and we can't wait!

Somebody has sent me a private message and I have tried to reply but I haven't made enough posts to be allowed but just wanted to say I have read it and thank you.

Laura


----------



## MCP (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello - I've just sent you a message as I believe Daisy is the sister of my puppy who was born on New Year Day from Victoria. I would love to catch up with you as I believe Daisy is the girl I almost took home with me! Do you have any photos of her?


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi MCP,
I couldn't get logged in but I'm finally in!
That's lovely if you have Daisy's sister. I have loads of photos of Daisy but I don't know how to get them on here, I'll have a muck about and have a go later.
Daisy is a delight, she's such an adorable little dog. She's still apricot colour but has a blonde head and end of her tail. She's more spaniel coat than poodle though, so just wavy, not the curly poodle coat we wanted but now like that more, and doesn't take as much grooming!
So she's 9/10 months and weighs 11.2kgs, she's quite big for a poo.
What's your girls name and tell me all about her please.
Laura


----------



## MCP (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Laura,

Brilliant. Shall i send you my email via PM so we can share photos! My girl is quite different to any cockapoo, she is Black and Tan but now looks like an apricot/chocolate sable! Changes colour every day! She is 10kg and hasn't moved from that for a few months, she's quite small but I go training with their brother and he is even smaller (he's a gorgeous curly black). Mine also has the wavy coat but grooming is easy, she doesn't moult and has only had one clip! I will send. You a message! ,


----------

